# PPG SRAIGHT CUT GEARS FOR O2A/O2J!!!!!!!



## 1HIWAYKILLER (Mar 30, 2009)

WHO'S DOWN?? I talked with one of my buds today about getting something done for the O2A/O2j tranny's. He says he can make it happen, we just have to get 10 people that are for sure down to get one and like magic,,,,they will appear!!! I know I'm in for sure and the price won't be out of this world(prob $2-4000) for each set. I know these trannys are for real and I can assure you they will be better than the APTuning POS!!! Let me know what you guys think so I can get on the ball!!! I was shooting for the syncro setup so that we can enjoy it on the street and at the track, but I'm also down for a dog box if that's what everyone else wants to do. I've seen the PPG gear sets and they look very nice as well as very strong. Let me know who's down asap so we can get this rollin. Later, Jeremy


----------



## 1HIWAYKILLER (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: PPG SRAIGHT CUT GEARS FOR O2A/O2J!!!!!!! (1HIWAYKILLER)*

[email protected] spoke with them today and they said $3k for a 1st-4th straight cut set with syncros with a min. order of 5!!







$1300 more gets the R&P! If you guys would rather do a dog, then I'm down for that as well but we all know the price goes up. I can have Tony find out about that tomorro if you guys want. The sqs stuff just dosen't impress me that much from looking at the stuff on the web and the feedback the I have heard through the forums. I just know that PPG is a solid co. and they appear to have there **** together and having a co. like this make a tranny for our style setup is pretty hard to find these days(especially at a 5 unit min.). You guys just let me know what you think about this b'cuz i'm ready to get one.....or two if I have to!!!Later


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

how about some of this stuff for the 02M in the golf IV R32? i'm sure some of the guys in that forum would be interested. try posting over there. definitely sounds like the dog engagement could be flippin awesome with a R&P. man can you say track weapon? drooolll


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (canadacraig)*

whats wrong with the straight cut gears already sold by AP tuning?


----------

